# Madeleine McCann



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 18, 2014)

Was looking through old news stories and came across this 

Hadnt seen much about it the news 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...o-Madeleine-McCann-extradited-back-to-UK.html

Is it a false hope that the McCanns might find out what happened or will be able to clear the name with the suspicion always hanging around that they had something to do with it 

I do hope one day that closure happens


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2014)

What sickens me reading that story is the pathetic sentences he has received for the constant abuse and attacks on very young children all over the world and here in the UK, what the hell is the judicial service doing handing out 12mths or less and suspended sentences for this evil thing who is a habitual sexual offender, he needs hanging :angry:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 18, 2014)

It seems to be a positive lead for the McCanns but they've had false dawns before. I hope they get some answers if only to stop the malicious whispering campaign against them which has rumbled on ever since this started. It's appaling how this convicted and known criminal is still sentenced so softly


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 18, 2014)

Those two have paid dearly for their mistake.    I can only imagine what they have been through.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 18, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Those two have paid dearly for their mistake.    I can only imagine what they have been through.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they should have taken better care of their children. 
We all make mistakes,but leaving 3 young children alone was just stupid.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 18, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Maybe they should have taken better care of their children. 
We all make mistakes,but leaving 3 young children alone was just stupid.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but there for the grace of god go I.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 18, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Maybe they should have taken better care of their children. 
We all make mistakes,but leaving 3 young children alone was just stupid.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you, however that and empathy for what they've gone through aren't mutually exclusive.

Probably makes it worse for them knowing it was avoidable. Can't imagine how I'd feel not knowing what's happened to one of my girls for the last 4 years.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 18, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I agree with you, however that and empathy for what they've gone through aren't mutually exclusive.

Probably makes it worse for them knowing it was avoidable. Can't imagine how I'd feel not knowing what's happened to one of my girls for the last 4 years.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you're right.i just can't get my head round why they thought leaving the kids alone was ok.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 18, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was looking through old news stories and came across this 

Hadnt seen much about it the news 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...o-Madeleine-McCann-extradited-back-to-UK.html

Is it a false hope that the McCanns might find out what happened or will be able to clear the name with the suspicion always hanging around that they had something to do with it 

I do hope one day that closure happens
		
Click to expand...

I don't really think any sane, rational person, thinks that they had anything to do with it other than a total misjudgement on the night.


----------



## mchacker (Oct 18, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Maybe they should have taken better care of their children. 
We all make mistakes,but leaving 3 young children alone was just stupid.
		
Click to expand...

Finally the right answer


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 19, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I don't really think any sane, rational person, thinks that they had anything to do with it other than a total misjudgement on the night.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly read a lot from people who believe that misjudgement was accidentally hurting her themselves then covering up 

Whatever happened they are most certainly culpable and not blame free for the disappearance of their little girl and as harsh as it may seem if that was a different type of family - ie your chav benefit sun reader or in fact any working class family - would they still have their other children ?

Either way they will have to live with their mistake for the rest of their lives and thats punishment but i do hope there is closure one day


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 19, 2014)

Previous thread on the subject

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?60613-Madeleine-McCann&highlight=Madeline


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Certainly read a lot from people who believe that misjudgement was accidentally hurting her themselves then covering up 

Whatever happened they are most certainly culpable and not blame free for the disappearance of their little girl and as harsh as it may seem if that was a different type of family - ie your *chav benefit sun reader *or in fact any working class family - would they still have their other children ?

Either way they will have to live with their mistake for the rest of their lives and thats punishment but i do hope there is closure one day
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's right. Only people reading the sun are scum lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 19, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Yeah that's right. Only people reading the sun are scum lol
		
Click to expand...

Who used the word scum ?

But we all know what sort of paper the sun is


----------



## c1973 (Oct 19, 2014)

Not keen on the sun myself, but I do like Striker and page 3.


----------



## freddielong (Oct 19, 2014)

Whilst I agree that they brought most of this themselves by leaving young children alone and unattended so they could have a meal and a couple of glasses of wine, they have suffered much more than the law could punish them. 

It is a disgrace if that guy the have extradited turns out to have done it he has received trivial sentences for serious crimes all his life a look who pays the ultimate price for that.

I think anyone who has been convicted more than once should be given the choice between life in jail with no chance of parole or 15 years and castration.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2014)

freddielong said:



			Whilst I agree that they brought most of this themselves by leaving young children alone and unattended so they could have a meal and a couple of glasses of wine, they have suffered much more than the law could punish them.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. If I remember correctly though they were only a few hundred yards from the room and assumed they were close enough to be able to deal with anything that happened, an assumption that was sadly flawed. I do think with all the publicity, false sightings, suspects and hate mail and online trolling they have been through way too much and still have no real idea what happened


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 19, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I don't really think any sane, rational person, thinks that they had anything to do with it other than a total misjudgement on the night.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no? The police officer in charge of the investigation is convinced that she died in the apartment & her parents disposed of the body.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...-by-parents-who-faked-kidnap-court-hears.html


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 19, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Oh no? The police officer in charge of the investigation is convinced that she died in the apartment & her parents disposed of the body.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...-by-parents-who-faked-kidnap-court-hears.html

Click to expand...

In most cases of, murder,  kidnap,  rape etc the assailant is known to the victim. You can understand why people point the finger.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 19, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Oh no? The police officer in charge of the investigation is convinced that she died in the apartment & her parents disposed of the body.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...-by-parents-who-faked-kidnap-court-hears.html

Click to expand...

Conspiracy theory at it's best
No evidence, no charges, no nuffin

Is this the same bloke who was sacked for being grossly incompetent ?

I hope for some sort of closure on this, but agree with others opinions that the parents weren't responsible for her disappearance

BUT none of us know the whole story, so we need the judicial process to grind it's wheels a bit more


----------



## CMAC (Oct 19, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Oh no? The police officer in charge of the investigation is convinced that she died in the apartment & her parents disposed of the body.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...-by-parents-who-faked-kidnap-court-hears.html

Click to expand...

Columbo he ain't.

Mostly only conspiracy theorists and some that like to take an opposite stance to the majority, no matter what the subject, continue with the McCanns alleged complicity.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Oct 19, 2014)

Some staggering posts on here. If you ever needed evidence of the power of the press.......


----------



## c1973 (Oct 19, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Conspiracy theory at it's best
No evidence, no charges, no nuffin

Is this the same bloke who was sacked for being grossly incompetent ?

I hope for some sort of closure on this, but agree with others opinions that* the parents weren't responsible for her disappearance*

BUT none of us know the whole story, so we need the judicial process to grind it's wheels a bit more
		
Click to expand...

I think they were certainly partly responsible for her disappearance. I do hope they catch the culprit/s whoever that may be and their is some sort of closure, but let's not pretend the parents are blameless in this. 

Bloody criminal leaving your kids like that, criminal!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 19, 2014)

c1973 said:



			I think they were certainly partly responsible for her disappearance. I do hope they catch the culprit/s whoever that may be and their is some sort of closure, but let's not pretend the parents are blameless in this. 

Bloody criminal leaving your kids like that, criminal!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say they were blameless, they were negligent, 
But to suggest their active involvement based on what we know is simply wrong


----------



## c1973 (Oct 19, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I didn't say they were blameless, they were negligent, 
But to suggest their active involvement based on what we know is simply wrong
		
Click to expand...


Sorry, I thought when you said they weren't responsible for her disappearance it indicated a lack of blame on their part. 
Crossed wires perhaps.


----------



## freddielong (Oct 19, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Oh no? The police officer in charge of the investigation is convinced that she died in the apartment & her parents disposed of the body.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...-by-parents-who-faked-kidnap-court-hears.html

Click to expand...


There are people out there convinced we haven't been to the moon it doesn't make it true. Everyone is entitled to there own opinion  but you cannot have your own facts.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 19, 2014)

freddielong said:



			There are people out there convinced we haven't been to the moon it doesn't make it true. Everyone is entitled to there own opinion  but you cannot have your own facts.
		
Click to expand...

It's a very interesting case. Two British police dogs, who have never been wrong on over 200 occasions, detected traces of Madeline's dead body & blood in the apartment and in the back of the McCann's hire car. One of the dogs is so expert it is hired out to other police forces and earns more per annum than the Chief Constable! Also, there is a reliable witness who says he saw a person he's adamant was Gerry Mc.Cann carrying a child through the town after her disappearance. In addition, Kate McCann answered "no comment" to 48 questions put to her by the police when they were trying to find out what happened, ages before they were declared suspects. There are many other aspects of the Mc. Canns' behaviour that are hard to explain. I really don't know but there are many people who think that there is much more to this case than has so far come out.

And I did make my original post in response to someone who said that "no sane, rational person" would believe the parents were responsible for her disappearance. They may be wrong but a lot of them are sane & rational.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who used the word scum ?

But we all know what sort of paper the sun is
		
Click to expand...

you were implying that it's only low life that read that paper. Whilst I totally get why you don't like the paper. Not everyone reading it fits the criteria you presented.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 19, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			you were implying that it's only low life that read that paper. Whilst I totally get why you don't like the paper. Not everyone reading it fits the criteria you presented.
		
Click to expand...


Not everyone but going to say a fair few 

Should be out of business just like the NOTW


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 19, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			It's a very interesting case. Two British police dogs, who have never been wrong on over 200 occasions, detected traces of Madeline's dead body & blood in the apartment and in the back of the McCann's hire car. One of the dogs is so expert it is hired out to other police forces and earns more per annum than the Chief Constable! Also, there is a reliable witness who says he saw a person he's adamant was Gerry Mc.Cann carrying a child through the town after her disappearance. In addition, Kate McCann answered "no comment" to 48 questions put to her by the police when they were trying to find out what happened, ages before they were declared suspects. There are many other aspects of the Mc. Canns' behaviour that are hard to explain. I really don't know but there are many people who think that there is much more to this case than has so far come out.

And I did make my original post in response to someone who said that "no sane, rational person" would believe the parents were responsible for her disappearance. They may be wrong but a lot of them are sane & rational.
		
Click to expand...

I dont know what to think about this case , there has been so many false lead and conspiracy theories. Thankfully abduction cases like this are extremely rare which is probably why the McCann's were under suspicion from day one. As in an most murder cases the perpetrator is usually a family member or is at least known to the victim. Something struck me at the time about McCann's body language which I thought was odd, perhaps they didnt look grief stricken enough? - I'm not sure what it was.

That said in the absence of hard evidence they are innocent, stupid but innocent.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 19, 2014)

I think there is more theories about Madeline going missing than the JFK shooting 

I have read the theories that they accidentally killed Her and then covered it up but the timings just don't seem to be able to fit


And wasn't the guy with the child in his arms another holiday maker picking up his sleeping child from a night crÃ¨che


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not everyone but going to say a fair few 

Should be out of business just like the NOTW
		
Click to expand...

With due respect I read the Sun? Do I fall under this sweeping judgement. I understand why you have an issue against the Sun but I resent any implication of being a chav or on benefit. These generalisations are unwarranted and unfair and don't help aid the thread. I acutally know guys who lost their job on the NOTW and have struggled financially since.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 19, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			With due respect I read the Sun? Do I fall under this sweeping judgement. I understand why you have an issue against the Sun but I resent any implication of being a chav or on benefit. These generalisations are unwarranted and unfair and don't help aid the thread. I acutally know guys who lost their job on the NOTW and have struggled financially since.
		
Click to expand...

Any paper that phone taps into Millie Dowlers phone messages and listens to them amongst other people deserves to go out of business and they should have been sent down 

The sooner the sun follows it the better


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Any paper that phone taps into Millie Dowlers phone messages and listens to them amongst other people deserves to go out of business and they should have been sent down 

The sooner the sun follows it the better
		
Click to expand...

Can we keep newspaper semantics out of this thread please, it does nobody any favours

Thanks


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Any paper that phone taps into Millie Dowlers phone messages and listens to them amongst other people deserves to go out of business and they should have been sent down 

The sooner the sun follows it the better
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say what *SOME* people did was right ethical or legal. However as a result a lot of others who had worked there for many years lost their job. As I said, some I know had a hard time financially trying to get employment after as the NOTW mud stuck


----------



## JustOne (Oct 19, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Can we keep newspaper semantics out of this thread please, it does nobody any favours

Thanks
		
Click to expand...





????????


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 19, 2014)

JustOne said:



			???????? 

Click to expand...

Thread is about Madeline, Its not about 1 newspaper V others or about how 1 newspaper is hated in a particular city, or how if you read a particular paper you must be a chav and on benefits.

Lets keep on track pleeze


----------



## CMAC (Oct 20, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			It's a very interesting case. *Two British police dogs, who have never been wrong on over 200 occasions, detected traces of Madeline's dead body & blood in the apartment and in the back of the McCann's hire car. One of the dogs is so expert it is hired out to other police forces and earns more per annum than the Chief Constable!* Also, there is a reliable witness who says he saw a person he's adamant was Gerry Mc.Cann carrying a child through the town after her disappearance. In addition, Kate McCann answered "no comment" to 48 questions put to her by the police when they were trying to find out what happened, ages before they were declared suspects. There are many other aspects of the Mc. Canns' behaviour that are hard to explain. I really don't know but there are many people who think that there is much more to this case than has so far come out.

And I did make my original post in response to someone who said that "no sane, rational person" would believe the parents were responsible for her disappearance. They may be wrong but a lot of them are sane & rational.
		
Click to expand...

These are indeed phenomenal dogs, did they write down these 'facts' or bark out the letters spelling out Madeline, dead body, blood in a code only known to the handler?
Where did you get the statement the dog earns more than the Chief Constable?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 20, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			I dont know what to think about this case , there has been so many false lead and conspiracy theories. Thankfully abduction cases like this are extremely rare which is probably why the McCann's were under suspicion from day one. As in an most murder cases the perpetrator is usually a family member or is at least known to the victim. *Something struck me at the time about McCann's body language which I thought was odd, perhaps they didnt look grief stricken enough?* - I'm not sure what it was.

That said in the absence of hard evidence they are innocent, stupid but innocent.
		
Click to expand...

I saw an interesting program that said in some cases when the people who eventually were found out to have 'done the crime' mostly give themselves away by over doing the grief stricken histrionics at press conferences.  And police have a body language experts who can tell pretty well if the person in the press conference pleading for the return of a child/person is genuine or not, which helps the police direct the investigation. And in most occasions they turn out to be right. 

They also said that people do react in different ways to a shock like this, and it's a bit of a cliche that everyone will/should turn into an emotional sobbing wreck if they are innocent.  Some people just process the emotions in different ways.

But I'm in no way saying this has anything to do with the guilt or not of the McCann's, as I just don't know.


----------



## Swinger (Oct 20, 2014)

I think they did it.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 20, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			It's a very interesting case. *Two British police dogs, who have never been wrong on over 200 occasions*, detected traces of Madeline's dead body & blood in the apartment and in the back of the McCann's hire car. One of the dogs is so expert it is hired out to other police forces and earns more per annum than the Chief Constable! Also, there is a reliable witness who says he saw a person he's adamant was Gerry Mc.Cann carrying a child through the town after her disappearance. In addition, Kate McCann answered "no comment" to 48 questions put to her by the police when they were trying to find out what happened, ages before they were declared suspects. There are many other aspects of the Mc. Canns' behaviour that are hard to explain. I really don't know but there are many people who think that there is much more to this case than has so far come out.

And I did make my original post in response to someone who said that "no sane, rational person" would believe the parents were responsible for her disappearance. They may be wrong but a lot of them are sane & rational.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like the bloodhounds had beaten the odds, assuming they did not have some sort of papal infallibility thing going on, so about time they got one wrong. You can only know the dogs were not wrong with a solved case. Was every single one of those cases solved? Remarkable. Incredible, even, in the literal rather than figurative meaning. 

Did anyone mention a motive for the McCanns to do one (and only one) of their kids in? And presumably all their friends at the same resort were in on the conspiracy too?

I believe Kate McCann said no comment in response to questions because the Portuguese judicial system adopts an accusatory posture and regards those under questioning as suspects. Therefore, under legal advice, she refused to answer. Sounds quite sensible.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Oct 20, 2014)

I have to say I wonder if we will ever find out the truth in this day and age of surveillance and policing i'm amazed this has never been solved.

I did read about the dogs before and it really was quite interesting, maybe just a conspiracy however there record on detecting blood and bodies is quite amazing.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 20, 2014)

Every time I see a picture of Madeline on the news or wherever I feel the need to give
my daughter a big cuddle as I see some similarities and I just want to hold her close.

Imo this is a case that will never be solved.
As has been said in this day and age with all the cctv how can she just disappear into thin air
with no sightings or trace.
Its so so tragic what happened to this little girl and even more tragic that we might never know.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 20, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Looks like the bloodhounds had beaten the odds, assuming they did not have some sort of papal infallibility thing going on, so about time they got one wrong. You can only know the dogs were not wrong with a solved case. Was every single one of those cases solved? Remarkable. Incredible, even, in the literal rather than figurative meaning. 

Did anyone mention a motive for the McCanns to do one (and only one) of their kids in? And presumably all their friends at the same resort were in on the conspiracy too?

I believe Kate McCann said no comment in response to questions because the Portuguese judicial system adopts an accusatory posture and regards those under questioning as suspects. Therefore, under legal advice, she refused to answer. Sounds quite sensible.
		
Click to expand...

From what I have read the dogs have been "proved right" 100% of the time. Whether that means right every time of never proved wrong I'm not sure. And the police theory was that she died in an accidental fall & the parents covered it up. And it was two dogs, actually, not one. One detected a cadaver and one detected Maddie's blood. I don't know the answer, as I said before I was answering a "no sensible rational" person post. There are aspects of the behaviour of the parents and their friends that give rise to suspicion. I've read quite a lot about it ( almost as much as about Statins!) and there are sensible people, including the original investigating officer who have their doubts.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 20, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			From what I have read the dogs have been "proved right" 100% of the time. Whether that means right every time of never proved wrong I'm not sure. And the police theory was that she died in an accidental fall & the parents covered it up. And it was two dogs, actually, not one. One detected a cadaver and one detected Maddie's blood. I don't know the answer, as I said before I was answering a "no sensible rational" person post. There are aspects of the behaviour of the parents and their friends that give rise to suspicion. I've read quite a lot about it ( almost as much as about Statins!) and there are sensible people, including the original investigating officer who have their doubts.
		
Click to expand...

You haven't read everything, then. These dogs have been shown to be fallible, and sniffer dogs in general are not considered to be foolproof, or even in some experts opinion, very reliable at all. Few scientific instruments are 100% accurate and the argument than one is should automatically raise suspicion. Moreso for organic instruments whether human or dog. The dogs did not detect a cadaver. That requires a cadaver to have been found. They reacted to something in the same way they previously reacted to cadavers. 

Any time you examine an event of such heightened importance and extreme outcome, you will find anomalies. These are manna for conspiracy theorists but generally are just odd little unexplained factors or red herrings. Same goes for the moon landings, JFK, 9/11, you name it. But they are used to create a 'where there's smoke' situation and people who want to believe there has been another outcome flock to them on a tide of confirmation bias. 

The conspiracy theorists would need to explain why these intelligent people would think they would need to conceal an accidental death and why they thought they could get away with disposing of their own kid's body without fear it would be found or that their story would crack under scrutiny. Presumably they also created this sighting of a suspicious lurker to throw others off the scent.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 20, 2014)

Swinger said:



			I think they did it.
		
Click to expand...

I can see how it could happen accidently but just can't see it fitting in with the other events that night


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 20, 2014)

Ethan said:



			You haven't read everything, then.
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough, no. If you had to absorb every bit of information on everything you'd never comment on anything. I can see how one dog could be an anomaly, but two is a big coincidence. The parents & their friends are Freemasons, well known for sticking together. Their behaviour, according to some has been suspicious.


----------



## Swinger (Oct 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I can see how it could happen accidently but just can't see it fitting in with the other events that night
		
Click to expand...

It's been a while since I looked in to this but found a good few sources which seem to make the time frames fit in. As with most things of this nature there are a few conflicting stories and opinions offered up to explain any gaps or parts that don't fit in to a particular story. 
I find the whole story fairly bizzare and the media coverage it has had over the years only feeds my suspicion, a few times now the McCanns have come out with some new evidence or certain suspects which seem to coincide with attention turning back on them as suspects. 
I don't know what happened and we will never know for certain save some death bed confession or some video footage coming to light. 
From what I have read and seen they don't seem very trust worthy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2014)

Swinger said:



			It's been a while since I looked in to this but found a good few sources which seem to make the time frames fit in. As with most things of this nature there are a few conflicting stories and opinions offered up to explain any gaps or parts that don't fit in to a particular story. 
I find the whole story fairly bizzare and the media coverage it has had over the years only feeds my suspicion, a few times now the McCanns have come out with some new evidence or certain suspects which seem to coincide with attention turning back on them as suspects. 
I don't know what happened and we will never know for certain save some death bed confession or some video footage coming to light. 
From what I have read and seen they don't seem very trust worthy.
		
Click to expand...

I think at this late stage unless a body is discovered or there is a confession and conviction from somewhere the answer may never be revealed and if they did it they'll keep it to the grave. Whether I trust them or not is tricky. I can't help feeling every time they are on TV it's as if they are on trial and so you can see why they are reticent to say anything less it gets misconstrued and twisted. Whether they did it, or it was a tragic accident I'm not sure but if it was an accident why didn't any of the other kids around say anything at the time or raise an alarm


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 20, 2014)

Swinger said:



			It's been a while since I looked in to this but found a good few sources which seem to make the time frames fit in. As with most things of this nature there are a few conflicting stories and opinions offered up to explain any gaps or parts that don't fit in to a particular story. 
I find the whole story fairly bizzare and the media coverage it has had over the years only feeds my suspicion, a few times now the McCanns have come out with some new evidence or certain suspects which seem to coincide with attention turning back on them as suspects. 
I don't know what happened and we will never know for certain save some death bed confession or some video footage coming to light. 
From what I have read and seen they don't seem very trust worthy.
		
Click to expand...

100% see exactly where you are coming from mate 

There are lots of stuff out there that doesnt match up and stuff that does match up


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think at this late stage unless a body is discovered or there is a confession and conviction from somewhere the answer may never be revealed and if they did it they'll keep it to the grave. Whether I trust them or not is tricky. I can't help feeling every time they are on TV it's as if they are on trial and so you can see why they are reticent to say anything less it gets misconstrued and twisted. *Whether they did it, or it was a tragic accident I'm not sure but if it was an accident why didn't any of the other kids around say anything at the time or raise an alarm*

Click to expand...

You forgot the 3rd option which is that she was abducted, or have you dismissed that? I'm not saying you're wrong if you have but just wondered from your post whether that was what you meant. 

My understanding of the "they accidentally killed her" theory was that they had been giving her medicine to help her sleep, as she'd been crying on previous nights, and they gave her too much. I'm not sure I buy that as they're doctors and surely couldn't have made that mistake.


----------



## Swinger (Oct 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			100% see exactly where you are coming from mate 

There are lots of stuff out there that doesnt match up and stuff that does match up
		
Click to expand...

Nice to see someone else can see the logic in my thinking! :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			You forgot the 3rd option which is that she was abducted, or have you dismissed that? I'm not saying you're wrong if you have but just wondered from your post whether that was what you meant. 

My understanding of the "they accidentally killed her" theory was that they had been giving her medicine to help her sleep, as she'd been crying on previous nights, and they gave her too much. I'm not sure I buy that as they're doctors and surely couldn't have made that mistake.
		
Click to expand...

Hadn't dismissed the abduction theory but with a lack of evidence, either at the time or a conviction or credible suspect after all this time, I do wonder how much weight it needs to be given


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hadn't dismissed the abduction theory but with a lack of evidence, either at the time or a conviction or credible suspect after all this time, I do wonder how much weight it needs to be given
		
Click to expand...


As much weight as her being killed either accidently or on purpose as the evidence for that isn't much than the evidence for abduction


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As much weight as her being killed either accidently or on purpose as the evidence for that isn't much than the evidence for abduction
		
Click to expand...

At the end of the day no-one knows and so it's all conjecture until such time as there is a confession, arrest or conclusive evidence to prove who, what and where


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Certainly read a lot from people who believe that misjudgement was accidentally hurting her themselves then covering up 

Whatever happened they are most certainly culpable and not blame free for the disappearance of their little girl and as harsh as it may seem if that was a different type of family - ie your chav benefit sun reader or in fact any working class family - would they still have their other children ?

Either way they will have to live with their mistake for the rest of their lives and thats punishment but i do hope there is closure one day
		
Click to expand...

I seem to remember that exact thing did happen. A couple of months after her disappearance, a woman from a council estate in Yorkshire decided to go out with her boyfriend and left 4 young children at home, because the baby sitter had not turned up. When she got home she found social services had taken the kids away and the police sat there waiting to arrest her. She got charged for wilful neglect of a minor, or what ever the actual charge was. 

Living on a council estate working at Tescos and leaving your kids to go out = bad mother, children gone and arrested
2 middle class parents that are doctors leaves a child to go out that then gets abducted = sympathy, people saying they have been so unlucky, no further punishment from either the courts or social services.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Oct 20, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I seem to remember that exact thing did happen. A couple of months after her disappearance, a woman from a council estate in Yorkshire decided to go out with her boyfriend and left 4 young children at home, because the baby sitter had not turned up. When she got home she found social services had taken the kids away and the police sat there waiting to arrest her. She got charged for wilful neglect of a minor, or what ever the actual charge was. 

Living on a council estate working at Tescos and leaving your kids to go out = bad mother, children gone and arrested
2 middle class parents that are doctors leaves a child to go out that then gets abducted = sympathy, people saying they have been so unlucky, no further punishment from either the courts or social services.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

Biggest difference is the second lady did not lose a child that night


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Oct 20, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			My understanding of the "they accidentally killed her" theory was that they had been giving her medicine to help her sleep, as she'd been crying on previous nights, and they gave her too much. *I'm not sure I buy that as they're doctors and surely couldn't have made that mistake.*

Click to expand...

 are you so sure a doctor would never get any medicine prescriptions / doses incorrect.........


----------



## Swinger (Oct 20, 2014)

NorfolkShaun said:



			are you so sure a doctor would never get any medicine prescriptions / doses incorrect.........
		
Click to expand...

Think you have read that incorrectly. I think it should read - I'm not sure I buy 'that as they're doctors and surely couldn't have made that mistake'.

I could be wrong be it made more sense to me that way.


----------

